# a few pics of my new pup



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

meet jasmine!!! shes a tri-coloured short haired baby girl who weighs in at 1.1lbs!! ive had her for about a week now and shes fitting in beautifully!! her and dave get along so well too  she does have a bit of fur missing as she has localized demodex  but its slowly growing back in,i might even give her the demodex treatment just to speed it up a little(either way, both vets ive talked to say she will grow in a full adult coat,she just needs time  )
anyways, heres jasmine:


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Aww she's precious :love7:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

She is such a little cutie Tara!! And SOO tiny!!
I think the name Jasmine fits her perfectly :love5:


----------



## Soozie (May 15, 2007)

She is a sweet little gal !!! Great photos. I love her expressions.


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

xD She looks Chibi! Like her head is going to make her overbalance xD Omg, so cute. And what a gorgeous colour  I want to snuggle her


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

OMG Tara, she is so cute! :love5:


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

She is such an absolute sweetie pie and looks as though Davey has really taken to her! Isn't having two chis fun?!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Nice pics...........Did you ever hear anything about the other chihuahua the breeder was letting go?


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Rah said:


> xD She looks Chibi! Like her head is going to make her overbalance xD Omg, so cute. And what a gorgeous colour  I want to snuggle her


I agree that she's adorable and that dave looks like he's taking to her... One question though... what does Chibi mean?


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

What a sweet little girl you have!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

oh my gosh she's adorable! :shock: :love5: congratulations tara


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations on Jasmine! She is so tiny and adorable. Both chis are cute playing together.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

She is soooo precious !!!! :love10: :love10:


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

thanks everyone  shes fitting in so perfectly 




sullysmum said:


> Nice pics...........Did you ever hear anything about the other chihuahua the breeder was letting go?


...??which one? lol!
the little merle girl?? she ended up being a show puppy 
uhhmm...the breeder was going to keep jasmine originally but it turned out that she wasnt going to be as big as shed like...so i took her instead 
im trying to think of what other chi your talking about...


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Chibi means like, super deformed, but in a cute way? Like, a big head on a small body, big cute eyes, cute smiles etc. Generally adorable  I've seen a Chi named Chibi actually xD Here's some examples of chibi:

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/22803983/
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/31675008/
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/6311811/


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

ahhah! i thought by chibi you meant chubby! lol!!!!

i guess its basically the anime look?? lol
and i suppose i can kinda see it...not fully though,lol


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

It's a slang term, it's being a bit more adopted over here  I work for a site where we have a pet colour called chibi, and they're not anime at all, although I believe the term originated in anime 

Here's some chibi pets i've drawn:

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/41542127/
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/29774408/

...so like, I just see them as a bit out of proportion and super cute xD It's a nice term, honestly! You know how babies are, they have to grow into their bodies


----------



## chidawl (Oct 22, 2004)

oh..my..god.. lol she is SOO cute!!!!!!!! her expression is just precious!


----------



## snuffysmom (May 23, 2005)

AWW, she is SOO CUTE!!! :love4: I too love all her facial expressions!! :-D


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

OMG how preciousand sweet...Beautiful Congratulations.

Just a quick note to say Kasper is getting more and more like Davey.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Can she be any cuter!!!???    She is adorable!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

*Tara* said:


> thanks everyone
> ...??which one? lol!
> the little merle girl?? she ended up being a show puppy
> uhhmm...the breeder was going to keep jasmine originally but it turned out that she wasnt going to be as big as shed like...so i took her instead
> im trying to think of what other chi your talking about...



Im sorry it was the other Tara, i keep getting muddled with you both.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=25761


----------



## Lil Bell (Dec 21, 2005)

OMG she is one cute little girl !!!Congrats


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

sullysmum said:


> Im sorry it was the other Tara, i keep getting muddled with you both.


lol! thats ok! you did have me confused though  lol



> It's a slang term, it's being a bit more adopted over here I work for a site where we have a pet colour called chibi, and they're not anime at all, although I believe the term originated in anime
> 
> Here's some chibi pets i've drawn:
> 
> ...


i love your bunny chibi! VERY cute!!! (and i would def. call those anime if i saw them elsewhere and didnt know,lol)
and the shorthaired chis do get that 'chibi' look moreso when their puppies....i guess the long haired guys make up for it with fluffy puppy fur :tongue5: lol



> Just a quick note to say Kasper is getting more and more like Davey.


i wouldnt doubt it! lol! as pups theyre damn near identical!!! do you have any recent pics posted?if not i would like to see a couple  i go check now to see if theres any


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Lol, really? Well I never realised that! I guess because a lot of chibis ARE anime, any westernised chibis automatically look like anime too xD 

But anyway, we digress, I was just fawning over your beauty of a pup xD I love the pic where she's like, holding her paws up and crouching and she looks like she's saying 'AAAGH!' xD


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Rah said:


> Lol, really? Well I never realised that! I guess because a lot of chibis ARE anime, any westernised chibis automatically look like anime too xD
> 
> But anyway, we digress, I was just fawning over your beauty of a pup xD I love the pic where she's like, holding her paws up and crouching and she looks like she's saying 'AAAGH!' xD


I like that last picture too... and it was interesting to learn what a chibi is


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

She is so cute! I love her little tongue sticking out! And Dave looks so cute with her! Those last couple of pics make her look sooo tiny! I guess at 1 pound, she is pretty tiny! lol


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

I like the one where Davey's sniffing her and she's giving him an evil sideways glance as if to say, 'Don't even think about it'! I love her, she's too cute!


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

She is one of the cutest little puppies i have ever seen. The picture where she is giving the other dog a "look" is priceless.


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow, she is just adorable!!!! Her and Dave look so cute together!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

She is adorable, Tara! I love her big round head!  Congrats on your new baby girl!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

She is one of the cutest chi pups ever!!! Her expressions are sooo cute! Just love her!!!:love1:


----------



## MayaPapaya (Apr 13, 2006)

That is one of the cutest chi's I've ever seen! I had to show my husband the cuteness!!


----------



## Emsy (May 3, 2007)

I love the first one of her poking her tongue out, she looks on some that she is really smiling how cute xxxx


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

OMG she is so cute, I love her


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

thanks everyone


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

She's a little bitty cutie pie!


----------



## Jennifer&Patrón (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG she is so adorable!!!! beautiful color too! her lil head is so big in some of those pics! its the cutest thing ever!


----------

